

Show HN: Idea to App store in 1 month using JQuery Mobile + PhoneGap - toblender

This is a side project I made with the help of JQuery Mobile and PhoneGap.<p>Design (1 week)
Actual coding was about (2 weeks)
Release to apple roller-coaster ride (1 week)
Content came from my business partner.<p>I was so worried Apple would reject the application because it's 90% javascript, but to my surprise it passed with flying colors!<p>I ended up rewriting the app a few times because jquery mobile was so slow.  I wrote it again using Zepto but it wasn't any faster.  Turns out the web view in iOS uses an older version of the mobile safari, and as a result a slower javascript engine.  Apparently this will be corrected in the next version of iOS.<p>After trying it on a few other devices I realized the root cause of the slowness was my 3G iphone and not jquery mobile.  A hard reboot of the device made the app run smoothly.<p>You can check it out at this link.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/astro-dating-2012/id467097635?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>or<p>http://defyent.com/#astro-dating
======
karterk
From my experience, using the webview in iOS becomes painful quickly.. It
would be better if you slowly started learning objective-c, because that gives
you more options once you become a little familiar with how things work...

And, just curious - you have priced the app at 1.99 - how are the sales so
far?

